# Status 7 - Installation aborted - THS BUILD 2



## Vapor

Phone - Fascinate
Carrier - Verizon
Rom - stock and rooted
Odin - v1.83
CWM Voodoo Lagfix Recovery - v3.0.2.8x.ti

Trying to install THS Build 2 - http://www.enderszon...-eng.BUILD2.zip

Then I want to install AOPK - http://rootzwiki.com...3-and-build-22/
not sure which build to use either?

*Before I can actually install the THS build.....my phone fails on install and throws out a (Status 7) Installation aborted message.*

Installation instructions followed here:
*Installation*

*- First time flashing ICS to your Fascinate (or coming from another ROM)?*
Root your device and install ClockworkMod Recovery. DONE
Reboot into Recovery using 3 button comboDONE
Do a Nandroid backup! DONE
WIPE (wipe data/factory reset + wipe cache partition DONE
Install the ROM from sdcard using ClockworkMod Recovery *FAILS*
Optionally install the Google Addon

Any ideas on what is wrong or did I miss something somewhere ? All help is appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## OhioYJ

You are using CWM fixed for CM7 right?

Personally Ive never flashed Build 2 first. I go straight from stock to whatever build Im flashing. I always have the least amount of problems if I odin back to stock first.


----------



## Vapor

I have no idea if it's the "fixed" version or not.


----------



## amathophobia

If you had voodoo lag fix on then you need to remove it before flashing. Fixed recovery can be found linked in the cm7 thread.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapor

Which cm7 thread exactly ?

nvm...i found this thread: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Samsung_Fascinate:_Full_Update_Guide


----------



## thedurrr

From what I've experienced, a status 7 error comes from not flashing the rom from a vanilla build of Gingerbread. What rom are you coming from?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## CubFan

amathophobia said:


> If you had voodoo lag fix on then you need to remove it before flashing. Fixed recovery can be found linked in the cm7 thread.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Stupid question...but how do you turn lag fix off? I had the same problem, got an Error 7 trying to flash Build 2. I then just flashed Build 1 then 6 successfully, but I have had that error a number of times when flashing other roms (CM7 stable for one). Just curious...


----------



## Vapor

nvm....got this fixed with help from Ronnie!

Thanks bud


----------



## droidstyle

Vapor said:


> nvm....got this fixed with help from Ronnie!
> 
> Thanks bud


How about having a look at the guide pinned at the top of this section....look up section 4.


----------

